# 2013 Cruft GSD Winners, I LIKE them! :)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Looks like the 'dog or frog' video from the BBC a few years ago is making a difference in the UK anyways! I like these dogs better then the ones I just saw at Westminster!





 
:wub:

Old special if you missed it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Update from the BBC on their special


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Definite improvement I agree LOL!! That BBC video was AHHHHH!!!!!
I love the type and bone on these dogs and overall balanced movement. 
I don't care for the "slight" roach in the loin on a couple, but even that is MUCH improved and doesn't take away from their overall appearance.
Thanks for sharing the video.
BTW I still haven't seen the Westminster video. I saw some pics of the winners, but then I know most of the dogs. Gonna go hunt the video now.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

So just watched the 'update' on Pedigree dogs exposed and the GSD's were no longer highlighted! Be interesting to hear if those breeders were one of them more RESPONSIBLE ones who took charge to help their dogs!!!!!


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Yeah it would be. I remember when that video came out, it was Shocking and painful to watch for SO many breeds.


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Working in a specialty practice we see basic breed stereotypes---- Bulldogs and other brachycephalic breeds that need surgical assistance to help them breathe (more) normally, Cavaliers that have heart issues, GSD's with a variety of issues, mine being a few of them LOL. I've gotten familiar with issues I have never heard of before- nerve sheath tumors, fibrotic myopathy, plasmoma (pannus of the third eye lid).

All I wish for these dogs is to be able to live a nice, normal, healthy, happy life.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

CMorton said:


> I love the type and bone on these dogs and overall balanced movement.
> I don't care for the "slight" roach in the loin on a couple, but even that is MUCH improved and doesn't take away from their overall appearance.


That slight roach draws my eye. I want a board straight top line, so that slight roach bugs the heck out of me. Pretty dogs though. Nice bone. But I'll take Fritz or Buck any day of the week.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The slight roach may be because they are starting to add the genetics and diversity from some of the European lines, and they tend to have a bit of a roach.

HEY, just no longer breeding brother/sister, father/daughter had to be a huge change! So getting dogs in from overseas is a vast improvement too.

Everyone see where they went to the USA for Dalmations to help improve one of their genetic issues? At least we did something right for one of the breeds over here


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Don't get me wrong, that roach draws my eye too, and MegaBucks is one of my fav GSD's right now, but these dogs are a MAJOR improvement from where they were.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't like them better than the Westminster dogs (lol), but definite improvements have been made.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Scary about the Cavaliers and pugs...and the fact that instead of the breeders wanting to face a problem and deal with it, it's like it doesn't exist?



Hope people are watching the videos cause I'm sure this is happening to some extent in the USA.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Huge improvement, IMO... so great to see breeders making an effort to correct issues! That pedigree dogs exposed documentary has so much value.


----------

